# System 32\Drivers\nvata.sys



## Jobber (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's my computer information:

OS: Windows Home Edition XP Version 2002, Service Pack 3, 32 bit

Processor: Intel ® Core ™ 2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs)

Memory: 2046 MB RAM 

DirectX 9.0c

Sound: Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio

8800GT NIVIDIA Geforce card, 1,024.0 MB memory

DAC Type: Integrated RAMDAC

Speakers: Logitech



I having a major problem with my computer.

I am not able to get into Windows and my Start Screen.



I am getting this message:




> Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
> 
> System 32\Drivers\nvata.sys
> 
> ...




This looks like it's going to be a toughie. 


What am I dealing with here? 


How can I fix this??


I have the original CD-ROM Recovery disc in my computer box.


If I insert the disc and select "r" at the first screen to repair, will that fix it??


What are my options??


Also, I was wondering, is it OK to turn the computer off while it is in this state???


Also, there was a message that appeared on screen, and it said select "Last session when things were working OK", something to that effect, and I did, and that didn't fix it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2010)

NVATA is the IDE driver.  I'd download and install the most recent nForce drivers for your motherboard.


Can you boot into safe mode?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Probably have to boot using the XP CD, then hit R at the first screen.  Then run a chkdsk c: /r at the command prompt.


----------



## Jobber (Jan 23, 2010)

"Can you boot into safe mode?"


I haven't tried to use Safe Mode yet; this problem occurred very early yesterday morning at about 1:30AM. 

Right now, I am just trying to collect information and find others' opinions as to what I should do. 


I think this is the most relevant thread that I have found on the internet regarding the problem I am having:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40713

However, the problem is basically remains unsolved at the end of the thread.

Also, I do not have Windows XP PRO. 

Also, I did not do a System Restore when my Windows crashed; I was using the internet, and Windows crashed and rebooted once; I was still able to get into Windows.

Then Windows crashed another time, and I received the System 32\Drivers\nvata.sys message: 



> Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
> 
> System 32\Drivers\nvata.sys
> 
> ...





Do you think I should first try to get into Windows Safe mode (F8), and maybe try to run MalwareBytes or SuperAnti-Spyware from Safety Mode??

I might be able to get into Safety Mode.  


However, an Avast! Evangelist at the Avast! Forum, Essexboy, once told me here:



> > Jobber wrote:
> >
> > I normally like to run Malwarebytes in Safety Mode because it picks up more of the computer bugs in Safe Mode.
> >
> ...


----------



## Jobber (Jan 23, 2010)

Oops, double post; sorry. 

Perhaps a moderator can delete this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2010)

Jobber said:


> Also, I did not do a System Restore when my Windows crashed; I was using the internet, and Windows crashed and rebooted once; I was still able to get into Windows.
> 
> Then Windows crashed another time, and I received the System 32\Drivers\nvata.sys message:


That sounds like hardware failure.  Most likely the motherboard or hard drive is failing.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Getting into safe mode via F8 will not put you in the rebooting loop.  Basically the way he said to get into Safe Mode forces the computer to boot into safe mode every time until you change the option back inside the OS.  If you just go into safe mode via F8, then that is a one time thing, that doesn't force the OS to boot into safe mode every time.

You can try to get into safe mode, but I've seen this enough times to know it is a long shot.  Usually that error message is almost always caused by corruption on the hard drive(i.e. a hard drive going bad.)  CHKDSK /r will attempt to fix it, but it all depends on how bad it is, it is a 50/50 shot.  And if it does fix it, and you can boot into Windows, consider replacing the drive as soon as you can.


----------



## Jobber (Jan 24, 2010)

A moderator at majorgeeks.com told me that this CD-ROM Disc I thought was for my computer system's recovery is *NOT* the Microsoft XP CD I should use.

Jobber wrote: 

Should I place the Cyberpower, Inc. Recovery CD-Rom in the disc drive, and press "r" to recover???  

majorgeek moderator wrote:



> NO!!!
> You have a disk that restores your computer to the way it was went it left the factory
> 
> These directions
> ...



Is he correct???

(Note: I have been using computers for daily 2.5 years, but I am a noob when it comes to fixing computers).   



The Cyberpower, Inc. Recovery CD-Rom came along with the computer when I purchased it. 

The Cyberpower, Inc. Recovery CD-Rom states on the face of the disc:



> *CYBERPOWER, INC.
> 
> Recovery CD-ROM*
> Support for these products is provided by CyberPower, Inc.
> ...



I kept all the software discs that came with the computer in a box, and I do not perceive any other disc that matches for the purpose of fixing the problem I am having. 

The only other CD-Roms that I think may help are these three which I will describe briefly:

1) P5N-E SLI
Graphics Integrated Motherboard
NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI/430i Series Support CD Rev. 281.02
ASUS(R)

2) SAMSUNG 
SyncMaster 
TFT-LCD Monitor

1. User's Guide

2. Install Driver


3) EvGA Intelligent Innovation

Gaming
Imaging
#D
Video
Entertainment
Photos
Graphics

Display Driver Installation CD 

Version 81.3
Windows (R) Vista/XP




Cyberpower, Inc. made my computer's Console (i.e., system unit). 

Would the Cyberpower, Inc. Recovery CD-Rom be the correct CD-ROM to use???


----------



## Jobber (Jan 26, 2010)

> All new computers do not come with disks, at least in the US. Most come with a recovery partition and then you have to read the material to see how to burn your own recovery disks. None, as far as the ones I've seen lately come with any MS Windows disk. There is a sticker somewhere on the computer with the version of windows installed and the serial number but never a genuine MS windows disk.
> 
> As far as I am aware, any disk that says Recovery on it takes the computer back to the way it was when it left the factory. You can not use a recovery disk to repair, only to take the computer back to the way it was when it was purchased and everything you've installed since it was purchased is gone.





Ok, I understand better now. 



I have an older Dell computer at home that has the following version of Windows:

OS: Windows Home Edition XP Version 2002, Service Pack 2, 32 bit

Processor: Intel (R) Pentium (R) D CPU 2.80 GHz 2.79GHz

1.00 GB of RAM


Can I use this computer to burn an MS Windows disk, and then use it on my newer computer that is having the problem with System 32\Drivers\nvata.sys???

Notice, my older computer's version of Windows Home Edition XP Version 2002has Service Pack 2. 

I think I have the original manual that came with it somewhere. 




Now, here's my newer Cyberpower Inc. computer's information:

OS: Windows Home Edition XP Version 2002, Service Pack 3, 32 bit

Processor: Intel (R) Core (TM) 2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs)

Memory: 2046 MB RAM 

DirectX 9.0c

Sound: Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio

8800GT NIVIDIA Geforce card, 1,024.0 MB memory

DAC Type: Integrated RAMDAC

Speakers: Logitech


Does the difference in Windows' Service Pack numbers have any affect on my ability to use a MS Windows disk burned from the older computer to repair the newer computer??

Do the Service Pack numbers of Windows Home Edition XP Version 2002 have to match in order to use the older computer's MS Windows disk to repair the newer computer???


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2010)

When you put the Cyberpower disk in the drive, go to My Computer and look at the name of the disk.  Copy the name of it to this thread.

After that, right click on the drive containing the disk and select "Open."  Do you see an "i386" folder here?


----------



## Jobber (Jan 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept wrote: 



> Can you boot into safe mode?



I am thinking now about perhaps using a different strategy.


If I can get into safe mode, would it be possible to do a System Restore in safe mode, and reset the computer before I had the System 32\Drivers\nvata.sys Error????

I was reading about System Restore in safe mode here:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304449/


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 26, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Probably have to boot using the XP CD, then hit R at the first screen.  Then run a chkdsk c: /r at the command prompt.



Do this and forget about system restore as it will not repair the harddrive.....then we can see from there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2010)

Jobber said:


> FordGT90Concept wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you can do a System Restore to a previous date via Safe Mode but I'm not certain.  If you can't, it will tell you.


----------



## Jobber (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried getting into Safe Mode, and unfortunately I cannot. 

When I press F8, the Boot Menu appears, and then the Safe Mode screen, but when I select a safe mode option, the computer reboots windows, and I am back at the Safe Mode screen, and so on; so it is running like a loop.

I tried several times, and tried different options (e.g., last known good configuration; safe mode; safe mode with networking); nothing got me into safe mode. 



Just to clarify, the computer that will not boot into Windows XP is the Cyberpower Inc. computer. 

The Dell computer (Dimension E510) is an older computer that is running fine. 


I was hoping to obtain a MS XP Home disk from Dell and using it to repair the Cyberpower computer. 


Currently, I do not have a MS XP Home disk for either computer.


Is there anyway I can make / burn a Microsoft XP Home Disk from the old Dell Dimension E510 computer and use it to repair the Cyberpower computer???

Can I download the Microsoft XP Home Disk from anywhere on the internet so I can try to make a repair????


I need the Microsoft XP Home Disk in order to repair the Cyberpower Inc. 
computer.

I was unaware you had to burn one when I bought the Cyberpower Inc. computer. 


Second Question: 

If I cannot use the Dell to obtain a Microsoft XP Home Disk in order to make a repair on the Cyberpower Inc. computer, is there anywhere I can purchase a Microsoft XP Home Disk???


It seems getting a Microsoft XP Home Disk is as simple as borrowing one from a friend, according to this person I was talking to: 




> Refer to a Windows disk from Microsoft not a restore disk you got from CyberPower.
> 
> If you can find a friend that has the genuine MS XP Home disk, you can borrow that




So, the friend's computer does not have to identically match my Cyberpower computer because the Microsoft XP Home Disk is a piece of software made by Microsoft and "fits all" computers running on Windows XP????


I might know someone who may have a Microsoft XP Home Disk.



Are there different Microsoft XP Home Disks depending on the Service Pack numbered version Windows Home Edition XP has??? 

My Cyberpower's OS is: Windows Home Edition XP Version 2002, Service Pack 3, 32 bit. 



So, in order to repair my computer, does that mean I have to find a Microsoft XP Home Disk with Service Pack 3, 32 bit on it??? 


Or does the Microsoft XP Home Disk cover all versions of Windows Home Edition XP Version 2002, and it doesn't matter which Service Pack version the OS contains?????


What type of Microsoft XP Home Disk should I ask to borrow from my friend based on my Cyberpower Inc. computer's OS?????


----------



## heky (Jan 28, 2010)

Just get a windows xp home edition disk, it will be fine. But probably it would be best to do a clean install of windows. just my opinion.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 28, 2010)

slave the drive into the working PC and do a dog gone chck dsk.with repair option. and see if it works , you will either be booting into Windows in 10 to 30 minutes from the chck dsk.with repair option or you will have to try a different method.


----------



## Jobber (Feb 7, 2010)

> That sounds like hardware failure. Most likely the motherboard or hard drive is failing.



What do you think caused the motherboard or hard drive to start to fail??

Is this problem virus /malware related???


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2010)

It happens with age.  Depends on the quality of the construction of the motherboard.  Manufacturers generally like to make their hardware fail just outside of warranty, unfortunately.


----------



## Jobber (Feb 10, 2010)

newtekie1 wrote:



> You can try to get into safe mode, but I've seen this enough times to know it is a long shot. Usually that error message is almost always caused by corruption on the hard drive(i.e. a hard drive going bad.) CHKDSK /r will attempt to fix it, but it all depends on how bad it is, it is a 50/50 shot. And if it does fix it, and you can boot into Windows, consider replacing the drive as soon as you can.




So, say if I find a Windows Home Disk, and press ‘R’, and repair my computer and get Windows XP running, essentially all that is going to do is allow me to copy and backup any files I want to save.

Doing that will not actually repair or fix my computer forever??


So, what I really have to do to fix the computer is to replace the hard drive or the motherboard, or perhaps both, and do that as soon as possible. 


What the real problem with my computer is that my hardware is no good anymore and needs to be replaced.

Is that a correct diagnosis of the situation????


This guy says just throw out the hard drive after you get it working again and recover your files:

(first 21 seconds of video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUyxIG0xsBg


----------



## Jobber (Feb 20, 2010)

> Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
> 
> System 32\Drivers\nvata.sys
> 
> ...





OK, I was able to borrow a Windows XP disk. 


Now, I am a little confused as to whether I should enter the Windows XP Recovery Console, or, instead, do a Windows Repair Installation??? 

It seems like most of the people I have chatted with have recommended entering the Windows Recovery Console and type in the following command when prompted: 

chkdsk c: /r


Here is some more information about entering Windows Recovery Console that I found:

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ss/rconsole.htm


However, the person I chatted with at the majorgeeks.com website linked me to instructions for a Windows Repair Installation, which is different from using the Recovery Console to make a repair and does not require entering the chkdsk command:




> These directions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is some more information about the Windows Repair Installation that I found:

http://[URL="http://pcsupport.about.com/od/operatingsystems/ss/instxprepair1.htm"]pcsupport.about.com/od/operatingsystems/ss/instxprepair1.htm[/URL]


So my question is, what should I do exactly with the Windows XP disc??? 


Should I enter the Windows Recovery Console and make a repair using the chkdsk command???


Or, should I do a Windows Repair Installation???


----------

